# venous access



## heathermc (Nov 26, 2008)

i need help with a dx code for poor venous access, any suggestions?


----------



## ebarnett (Nov 26, 2008)

Look at 459.81


----------



## heathermc (Nov 26, 2008)

i need something that will work for insertion of a central venous line.


----------



## pharmon (Nov 26, 2008)

v58.81 is what we use when doing PICC or CVP of lines.


----------



## bran1120 (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the actual cause of the poor access?  Usually the patient has an underlying condition that is the root cause of poor access (eg. dehydration, PVD, etc.).  If the physician wrote only "poor/inadequate IV access" then I would query him on why.  I had this same problem with my doc and he's gotten better about providing addt'l info now.


----------



## cmartin (Dec 8, 2008)

I can remember reading articles that advised using 459.9, but I prefer to use the reason why they actually need to have the access - often it's a malignancy, major infection, or renal failure, and the access is needed for administration of chemo, antibiotics, or dialysis.  So I code the CA, the osteomyelitis or other infection, or the renal failure.
C.Martin
CPC-GENSG


----------

